# What Stair Nosing After Ceramic Install??



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Trying to find a stair nosing that is thick/wide/high enough for where the ceramic tile ends and steps begin. What would you recommend?

The thickness of the tile, backer board and stair nose face is about 2 inches. The under side of the stair nose is set back about about 1.25 inches. Can't find a proper product at the local home improvement stores.

THANKS


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are in trouble--You should have cut the tile back further from the edge of the stairs---this would have allowed you to use a standard oak stair nose.

You are going to have to fabricate something yourself using a tablesaw and router,as far as I can tell.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a thought, did that extra inch make your top step too tall, if it did it could be a stumbler.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You have a problem there my friend. I can assure you you don't want to use anything that is going to overlap the tile on the top step. If you do that will be one dangerous sucker. You never want to raise the lip of a stair tread. It is a serious trip hazard and is unlawful in some places.

I would have filled the riser depression with plywood so as to flush the front of the riser with the front of the stair nose. Then apply cement board to the riser and install tile to that riser only. This way the upper floor tile would lap over the edge of the vertical tile. That edge would either be made of bullnose tile or metal tile edge. That juncture is then grouted to provide rigid support for the floor tile edge above.

People naturally roll their feet over the edge of steps, if the floor tile isn't supported firmly it will chip and spall off over time.


----------



## Muskyfishr (Aug 17, 2017)

Hey I have the same problem you had.... What did you end up doing for your transition? Thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Planning is always a plus.
https://www.schluter.com/schluter-us/en_US/stairs


----------



## Muskyfishr (Aug 17, 2017)

Right...the installer (not me) didn't do the install correctly. So here I am asking for advice on a fix...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Muskyfishr said:


> Right...the installer (not me) didn't do the install correctly. So here I am asking for advice on a fix...


I was hoping you were still planning the job.
You might use a grinder or something to dig out mortar so you could slip something in there with a glue or gup of some kind.
If that fails you could cut back some inches to to put a wood nose on the front.
There are all kinds of edges made for the tile some with rubber tread for the edge of steps.
Post a photo


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

How about removing the row of tiles that are at the edge of the landing and replacing with a wood landing tread/nosing. You could abut it to the tiles or cut a rabbit along the edge so it slightly overlaps the edge of the tiles in order to hide the edge of the tiles.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Muskyfishr said:


> Hey I have the same problem you had.... What did you end up doing for your transition? Thanks



Its been 6 years and I havent done anything.

Nobody has tripped, the City inspector hasnt condemned the house for a violation and the tile has not chipped at all. 

So its not a priority. 

Show some pics of yours and a fix if you do something.

Thanks


----------

